# Where to next? (BVI Again?)



## JakeDog (Sep 27, 2006)

My wife and I just (last month) completed our first charter trip.

We've done a bit of day sailing in the past, but this was our first charter trip and overnight-ing as well. We went down to the BVI for 7 days.

Needless to say, we had a wonderful time. I think that next time, I'd like to have a bigger boat (who wouldn't? ;-) but aside from that, I wouldn't change a thing.

We are planning for the next trip and the big question seems to be "Where to next?". I'm all for heading back to the BVI as I'm sure that there is plenty that we haven't seen but I also would like to see other parts of the world.

Any suggestions? Where was your first charter adventure?

thanks!


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

We did the Balerics last Summer and will go to Croatia next Summer - both are highly recomended. The BVI's are the easiest to sail, closest, and least expensive. Other more local to consider are St. Maarten or Antigua - SunSail is everywhere.


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

JD: The choices are endless but need a few more hints = your sailing preferences (short vs long hops, protected v open water) and off the boat activities (snorkeling v hiking) to help answer your question.

BVI is a very good choice & gets better the 2nd time around when you know your way around.


----------



## dongreerps (May 14, 2007)

*Where next?*

The BVI is of course a wonderful place to charter, and it does get better with repeat trips. Having sailed there for over 35 years now, we note the continued changes and ongoing developements, which are gradually changing the character of the experience. We treasure having seen the BVI when it was less developed, and more natural. Because of that, you may want to explore areas which are still "unimproved" and have not yet been discovered by the thundering herds. I would include La Paz/ the Sea of Cortez, Belize, and the Spanish Virgins in that list of possibilities. The sailing may not be as good, and the shore life is clearly not as vibrant, but the natural beauty in all three is still dominant. Twenty years from now it will be vastly different. Grab it while you can. Modern civilization seems to be achieving it's goal of covering the world in asphalt.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Consider Bahamas...cheap, easy to get to...and the best water around with wonderful sailing.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

How about St. Vincent and the Grenadines? I've heard good things about the sailing and charter services there, though I've never personally been there.


----------



## Neicy (May 10, 2005)

To Tom (JakeDog), my husband and I are currently planning our 1st charter
in the BVI (Tortola) and I was wondering which charter company you used.
We have been talking with Moorings & Sunsail. Our date is April 9th.
We had planned it to be 2 couples, but appears it will be just us,
so we are considering a captain since it will be our 1st time.
Any suggestions or recommendations appreciated.
Denise


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Moorings and Sunsail are now the same company so there isn't much difference. If you can sail then the BVI is an easy, uncomplicated place to charter. I'm writing this from the WiFi connection in the Virgin Gorda North Sound - this truly is a nice place and I will concur with the others in recommending it.


----------



## chrondi (Mar 24, 2004)

Dear Denise,
if I knew your plans before, especially the fact that it will be your first chartering experience, I would propose my skippering services for free.
PS: Next time you plan to charter bareboat and you need a skipper, just post well in advance at this forum section.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

kwaltersmi said:


> How about St. Vincent and the Grenadines? I've heard good things about the sailing and charter services there, though I've never personally been there.


I can confirm/vouch for kwalt's recommendations of SVG... and also for some select spots further south still. Generally quieter, fewer crowds etc.

However the cost of getting there is substantially higher than more accessible areas like the BVIs


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

I love all the Virgin Islands.. US and British. In fact I'll be returning again in 7 days!!!!! Consider spending time on St. John USVI it had nice beaches, under water tour sites walking trails and is a short sail to Yost Van Dyke or Tortola. Now would be a great time to re-visit Norman Island (Treasure Island) as its latest owner is planning to start development and placing a significant number of up scale homes along the ridge.

ZANSHIN... being in the North Sound area... how is the sailing to Anegada... that is one place I have not yet been and want to. I'll be down Dec 12 through Feb 7.. what can I expect?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

RC...as of a couple of years ago...charterers were not permitted to go to Anegada due to the reefs/navigation. BUT...some companies organize guided flotillas there and you can tag along if you pre-arrange it.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Don't neglect the Spanish Virgins - only a few hour sail from St. Thomas to Culebra. Great anchorages and reefs for snorleling. We are in Puerto Del Rey, PR waiting on mail to catch up with us then will spend a week in the local islands.


----------



## bequia (Feb 5, 2001)

*BVI charter*

Hello neicey,
I have worked with Sunsail and TMM. Both companies do a great job. I prefer TMM because of theier base area. They have toilets,showers,and a rest.nearby. We just returned from a great week of sailing,snorkeling,hiking
and basic goofing off. It's a great place to vacation and relax.


----------



## alsobrsp (Jan 1, 2008)

We have chartered with Sunsail the last two years and both briefings had information on the passage to Anegada. Additionally the flotilla does the trip each week.


----------

